# Cocaine users



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sad patheitic individuals the lot of you!

Why you feel the need at parties to go of to the toilet in pairs and shove that shit up your nose, then spend the rest of the night flitting around chatting complete shite is beyond me(i can do that perfectly well enough without that stuff!). You are supposed to be educated individuals, but you are stupid enough to know what that shit does to you, however you tried it and are now addicted with no return.

But the saddest thing of all is during the day you twitch and shake and act pathetically moody.

A very sad pathetic thing IMO.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

pissed last night were you?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But women using cocaine are easy prey to bed. So use them to your advantage. :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But women using cocaine are easy prey to bed. So use them to your advantage. :wink:


 :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> But women using cocaine are easy prey to bed. So use them to your advantage. :wink:


That's a very sexist allegation there V!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But women using cocaine are easy prey to bed. So use them to your advantage. :wink:
> ...


More to the point, if the woman was so far gone, then in the eyes of a court it could been seen as an unwilling act and therfore rape!

Vlastan i am not surprised that you think this way and certainly not surprised at your comment. But this is *NOT* what this thread is about and i would be pleased if we draw a line a under this area of discussion and stick to the flame in hand which is cocaine users.

Thanks


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Why draw the line just at Cocaine, Cocain is very differcult to get addicted to compared to Crack or Heroin and its out of your system very quickly where as cannibis causes far more harm than Cocaine does. Metal health wards are over run now with people who now suffer from Schizophrenia and other metal illnesses due to Cannibis use costing the NHS millions.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Coke - just another form of abuse - alcohol, food drugs blah blah.

Don't do it - but can understand why people do.... just the same as when people go get drunk........ then show themselves asleep on a sofa....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Coke - just another form of abuse - alcohol, food drugs blah blah.
> 
> Don't do it - but can understand why people do.... just the same as when people go get drunk........ then show themselves asleep on a sofa....


Ah i see, I finally get a reason to your intial post. Well IMO i disagree with what you say. I dont in ANY way think that me going out on the fizzy pop a few times a month and people taking cocaine(a class A drug) is the same.

Please explain your reasons sa|nTT (that is if you actually do disagree and aren't just having a dig at me). Im not addicted to alcohol, in fact far from it. I dont drink during the week, and i only get 'merry' when i do drink at parties/special occasions/nights out at the weekend. But with a class A drug i would instantly hooked after just a few lines.I therefore know i would be stupid to take it.

My flame is not just cocaine, but more with the users themselves. Cocaine is 'trendy' in circles that are supposed to be intelligent.

:?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

My initial post was just that..... no further inference.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You wouldn't get hooked after a few lines and doubt you know anyone who is addicted to cocaine as cocain is out of you system very quickly, even heroin takes alot to get hooked.
Alot of people are of the impression that one hit of any class A drug and you would be addicted, it takes alot more.
What your probably seeing is the same as a heavy night on the beer comonly know as a hangover.

I will admit though it brings out the worst in people and makes them so pretentious and up there own arses :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jonah said:


> I will admit though it brings out the worst in people .....


Yeah they must look a real sight for sore eyes laying dead in a coffin!


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Sad patheitic individuals the lot of you!
> 
> flitting around chatting complete shite is beyond me
> 
> ...


Completely agree - this sums up 3 people who I was close friends with but now Id really rather not see


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

jonah said:


> Why draw the line just at Cocaine, Cocain is very differcult to get addicted to compared to Crack or Heroin and its out of your system very quickly where as cannibis causes far more harm than Cocaine does. Metal health wards are over run now with people who now suffer from Schizophrenia and other metal illnesses due to Cannibis use costing the NHS millions.


B*LLSHIT !!

can't remeber the last case of a person OD'ing on the herb. and i can't remember (probably too cained 8) ) the last time some one had to have plastic sugery on their nose due to too much herb.

so coke abuse doesn't cause Schizophrenia ?? :?

If someone wants to put lines of white dust up their nose, roll a rizzla with green stuff in it... then that's their choice. i think people should look at the deaf rate of alcohol and tobacco. how much does this cost the NHS? just becasuse society doesn't see class A or B's acceptable, does this make it wrong? give it 20 years, coke and weed will be as aceptable as alcohol and tobacco. no doubt the fat fingered government will be lining their pockets with the taxes imposed on these.

live and let live, life is too damn short.

or better still... roll and J and chill 8)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah but what about Tony Montana, he was cool and from one of the greatest movies ever made!

I personally dont do drugs, have never smoked, and dont drink. But guess if you wanna do a few lines its your life. Some people get addicted and carnt quit in which they need help. However speeding is dangerous, kills, puts ourselves/others at risk and guess we are all guilty of that :?


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> Yeah but what about Tony Montana, he was cool and from one of the greatest movies ever made!
> 
> I personally dont do drugs, have never smoked, and dont drink. But guess if you wanna do a few lines its your life. Some people get addicted and carnt quit in which they need help. However speeding is dangerous, kills, puts ourselves/others at risk and guess we are all guilty of that :?


too true Boba


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

charlie big time said:


> look at the deaf rate of alcohol


Ive been drinking socially for a good few years and my hearings fine


----------



## charlie big time (Jun 23, 2004)

ronin said:


> charlie big time said:
> 
> 
> > look at the deaf rate of alcohol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i really have to stop smoking this shit :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But women using cocaine are easy prey to bed. So use them to your advantage. :wink:
> ...


That applies to anyone who is using a drug. Your barriers come down and you are more likely to have sex with someone that you don't know that well.

Lets don't forget that alcohol has the same effect and a lot of teenager engage in sex like this when drunk.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

charlie big time said:


> B*LLSHIT !!
> 
> can't remeber the last case of a person OD'ing on the herb. and i can't remember (probably too cained 8) ) the last time some one had to have plastic sugery on their nose due to too much herb.
> 
> so coke abuse doesn't cause Schizophrenia ?? :?


I havent said Coke causes Schizophrenia and never have i said that you can OD on either although its a known fact Cocaine causes paranoia
.My post was basically saying Coke is no more harmfull than Cannibis in fact Cannibis IMO is more dangerous. Wasn't calling for a bad but IMO declassifying it was a mistake.

In the mids 80's cannibis use increased by over 200% and became more readilly available and its only now your seeing the end results within the NHS. Also the the types of cannibis available now are twice the strength of what they were back in the 80's due to chemically enhancing the plants and cultivating methods which is also having an effect.

I know people who work in mental health and from what they say the increase of Schizophrenia is on the increase and the common factor in most cases is cannibis use, not coke, heroin etc but cannibis.

Jonah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> charlie big time said:
> 
> 
> > B*LLSHIT !!
> ...


This is also the conclusion of a recent research. Canabis is not as safe as we are told.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Agreed cannabis can be lethal if severe amounts of hybrid skunk are consumed, leading to mental health problems.

Too much of anything leads to problems dont it ?

Its easy to point the finger and critise these poor individuals that get addicted to drugs but they need our help ( if we can afford the time and energy ) NOT our condescending gripes at them...

Different drugs affect people in different ways, we all have different tolerance levels, its all too easy to dabble just a bit and find yourself addicted badly a short time later ....

Moreoevr drugs are used socially to get a quick fix and most of the time no real harm is done but...more often than not, those with serious habits use because sadly they have deeper underlying issues in their present life circumstances or their childhood was miserable...  

Therefore they use drugs because they believe drugs helps them forget how shite life is / was..if only for a few hours / days, depending on the quantity consumed.

So in essence, please dont point the finger but maybe if you can be bothered ask these users " what the fuck is going on - Are you OK !? :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

panbikes said:


> Agreed cannabis can be lethal if severe amounts of hybrid skunk are consumed, leading to mental health problems.


Not sure how a lethal amount leads to mental health problems but I guess I get what you mean. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Its easy to point the finger and critise these poor individuals that get addicted to drugs but they need our help ( if we can afford the time and energy ) NOT our condescending gripes at them...


In my uni years my flatmates brought canabis in the flat. Did I try it? NO! Because althought I was 19 and curious I was aware that this is how addictions start...from curiosity.

My other flatmate dropped out of uni because of canabis abuse. 

If you are weak, then don't ask for sympathy. Nobody forces you to take drugs, so if you like "experimenting" with your body, then it is your choice and be prepared to face the consequences of your actions.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Look at this way, we all different metabolisms....( drug tolerances )

People with high m's can eat whatever they want with little fear on becoming fat..

But those people with low metabolisms who eat too much will become fat because they have not allowed enough time to burn off the excess calories.

Therefore, the low m's people should eat wisely and then excercise a lot and leave a substantial amount of time between meals.. If they eat too much too quickly they will become fat.

Now calories in food affects our body fat levels, whereas chemicals in drugs affect our minds, afterall they are known as mind altering substances.

If we consume drugs, low/ high amount , the brain is affected in some way undoubtedly.

The brain needs a certain amount of time to repair itself and return to a " normal " state....

but if during this repair process, more drugs are injested, the brain will not become healthy again but in fact deteriorate to a dangerous unhealthy state.

Therefore this is how mental heath problems arise, too much of any drug is consumed in a relatively short time frame. Hit after hit after hit. Without allowing enough time for the repair process to take place.

Therefore someone with a very low tolerance to a certain drug, who consumes a large quantity over a number of days, weeks with no break in between.....is playing with fire and potentially heading towards a spell in the nut house....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

and i thought that little girl was taking about herself again :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

panbikes said:


> So in essence, please dont point the finger but maybe if you can be bothered ask these users " what the fuck is going on - Are you OK !? :?


Hi PB

I hear what you are saying in what you write, but to be honest i dont see Coke as a drug that is used by people who are 'down'. In the industry i work in I see a lot of people using the stuff and 99.9% of people come from 'well off' happy lifestyles. It's more to do with fashion and beein in the 'in crowd'.

The problem is that unlike fashoin which can be changed, the people who use it are now hooked and feel the need to use it every time there is a party/doo/night out.

As i have said previously, this flame isn't about Cocaine itself, but more the people that use it. These are people that are intelligent and have well paid jobs. It saddens me that some of my colleagues are so fucked up that they cannot go out with popping off during the night for a line of this shit.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Fair play KMP

I appreciate your point about wankers with too much doe and should know better,

thank fuck we get our kicks from our loverly cars and dont have to rely on narx to get our jollies

re your collegues, let em dabble with the devils dandruff, they will soon become unstuck and regret everything, all the users I have met over the years do quit eventually  but there is always a price to pay and Im not on about 50 quid a gram. :?

take care mate and well done at least for kicking off a very interesting chat.

be safe and dont touch drugs people.

I rely on plenty of sex, moderations of lager and brandy and most of all 278 hp TTR blue

panbikes


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Having seen the usual issue of drugs vs. alcohol arise in few of the previous posts, I have to say this: BullShit!

Before I start, you should know that I completely agree on the "whatever flicks your switch" argument BUT:

Alcohol is a legal standardised substance contained in beverages that doesn't cause half the harm* even now declassified cannabis brings about. The standardised part means that it's made from raw materials compatible with the human body; the legally produced aspect, apart from indicating alcohol strength (eg. 40% ABV) guarantees exactly what I said before, compared to producing alcohol from innapropriate raw materials (eg. petroleum).

Apart from standardised, alcohol in most its forms is very much dilluted. Beers contain about 5%; having a single or a double with a mixer is quite dilluted still. Straights or shots contain up to 40%. The dillution fact, together with standardisation minimizes the risk of ODing*

Now, compare that to drugs. The illegal fact means no standardisation; one never knows the strength he/she buys, hence the OD risk. The process of "cutting" is done sometimes with an agent more harmful than the drug itself, or with one that has an enhancing effect. Having read my last point, one would say it's the best "for" argument for legalising. I very much disagree, a) because drugs have been proven to be harmful (mental damage etc. as has been said before) and b) some people (albeit very few nowadays) are still detered from starting taking up drugs by the fact of them being illegal.

*Knowing the alcohol-related situation in the UK, I still regard alcohol from my laid-back greek perspective, which is similar to the continental european countries. 
Also we greeks drink more than you.


----------

